# Best timeshare resorts in Clearwater Area?



## Bigrob (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anyone have recommendations for timeshare resorts that trade in RCI in the Clearwater Beach area? I want to set up an ongoing search for next year.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow. it's quiet in here. I can here the echo!


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 11, 2015)

My only advice is to check out the TUG review section, or reviews in the RCI directory.


----------



## theo (Sep 11, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Wow. it's quiet in here. I can here the echo!



The fact is that there is only *one* timeshare facility in Clearwater Beach itself, to the best of my knowledge and belief (and we have never stayed at it ourselves). 
Not sure from your post just how close to Clearwater Beach itself you need or want to be located. 

There are *lots* of places in *relatively* nearby Indian Rocks Beach, Indian Shores, North Redington Beach, Madeira Beach, Treasure Island, St. Pete Beach. Almost all of them are old construction (very early 1980's or even older) and some are frankly quite "tired", although some are also quite spacious. Bay and Beach Club in Indian Shores, for example, was originally constructed to be fully owned condos, not timeshares. Accordingly, all units are 2BR and spacious (although the place still definitely falls into the aforementioned "tired" category, IMO). Many timeshares in that general area (most, actually) are Gulf-front. We've stayed at several of them over the years, but frankly always found that entire particular barrier beach area between St. Pete Beach and Clearwater to be a bit of a snooze. :zzz:  
Just a personal opinion, from prior timeshare ownerships in that area and staying 3 or 4 other weeks there over the years. YMMV.

Fwiw, Sand Pebble Resort in Treasure Island is RCI-affiliated and VRI-managed, Gulf-front, located just south of Johns Pass and within walking distance of the shops at Johns Pass Village on the Madeira Beach side of Johns Pass. This is not a recommendation, just an observation; we have visited friends staying at Sand Pebble but have not stayed or owned there ourselves. I single it out for mention only because it fits your RCI-affiliated criterion and I happen to like VRI as a management company.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 14, 2015)

Whenever we look to stay there, every single timeshare that is in the RCI book looks really old and not like a place we want to stay. We did go to the west coast this summer, but we actually rented a condo through VRBO due to not wanting to stay in something super dated.


----------



## urple2 (Sep 14, 2015)

Legacy Vacation club at Indian Rocks Beach was very nice. a whole lot less congested than clearwater beach and a short ride to go over to clearwater.


----------



## theo (Sep 14, 2015)

urple2 said:


> Legacy Vacation Club at Indian Rocks Beach was very nice. a whole lot less congested than clearwater beach and a short ride to go over to clearwater.



While on the wrong side of Gulf Blvd to be beach-front, I would still agree that this is a decent enough facility, although I'd certainly stop well short of "very nice". 

We owned and used a week at this facility for some years prior to the 2009 bankruptcy of Celebrity Resorts and its' subsequent re-invention / re-emergence as "Legacy Vacation Club". Because (as already mentioned above) we found the overall area to be quite a snooze, we ultimately gave away that ownership for free to a FL resident. We had paid only peanuts (resale, of course) for it in the first place and the recipient was grateful to easily take it over at no out of pocket cost to him whatsoever.

In any event, for an exchange this property might be just about as good a choice as any in that area (if you don't need / want to be situated right *on* the beach), but I would never recommend actually *buying* into *any* of the numerous FL properties within the Myers circus now known in its' current iteration as Legacy Vacation Club.
Just my personal opinion of course, but an opinion based upon direct, first hand, personal experience. As always, YMMV.

P.S. This particular LVC property is actually located in Indian Shores, not in Indian Rocks Beach as incorrectly stated in the preceding post (#6) above. Indian Rocks Beach is the town north of Indian Shores. There is very little perceptible difference between the two towns, so maybe the geographic distinction is unimportant anyhow.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 1, 2015)

Are there any timeshares in Clearwater that are near the marine aquarium?


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2015)

through DAE I have a week booked at Nautical Watch Beach Resort in Bellaire Beach, which is quite near Clearwater, and they have a resort in Dunedin, which is very near also called Beso del Sol.


----------



## eschjw (Oct 1, 2015)

*Beso del Dol*

I stayed here in 2010 during spring training. It is very close to Clearwater on the bay side. I would rate it a tired but serviceable 7. Just don't stay in a studio because they are very small.

Dunedin is a funky little town that I liked a lot. St. Patty's day was a lot of fun here.


----------

